# Green Worms im finding



## ShownoMercy (Sep 14, 2009)

I find them through out my buds...and my buds are getting eaten up, so they Fall apart...very hard to find them and theres lots of buds. Im thinkin of harvesting early to save what i have. Thay turn the hairs brown and brittle...where are they coming from and How to i stop this? For Example: i pulled the tip off a bud and a fatty was eating right through the middle! And the tip of it just came right off, didn't have to pull or anything. HElp ME thx


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello ShownoMercy 

Harvest time for you or you are going to have nothing worth smoking, your time to cut her is now, get off the comp and get your scissors.

Many different insects can lay eggs in green growth matter, any part of it, including the buds.

If it was my plant, she would be cut and trimmed and all the buds put in a bucket of water for 2 hours.

This will make all the larvae move out of the bud and sink to the bottom of the bucket.

After a couple of hours I would lift them out and roll them in absorbent paper or a towel to take the excess water off and trim the damaged half eaten parts away.

Put them on something warm to make the deeper water that is inside the bud evaporate.

Leave the buds on the warmth for 24 hours and then hang and dry like normal.

This is how I would handle your situation.

eace:


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't you just make bubble hash out of all of it?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with HIE, save what you can.  His method sounds valid.  Save what you can.  Chop as soon as you can.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 15, 2009)

oh man...I dont think I would smoke that stuff..thats just me. If its all u have go for it otherwise..ewwwww


----------



## ZTEC (Sep 15, 2009)

I had same problem halfway through vegetative outdoor.  I bought insecticidal soap and sprayed it on my plants and it took care of most of the worms.  I manually also went through the plant and tried to locate those bastards and pinched them out.  Could tell by swollen stems.  Hope this helps it did for me.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 15, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello ShownoMercy
> 
> Harvest time for you or you are going to have nothing worth smoking, your time to cut her is now, get off the comp and get your scissors.
> 
> ...


 

:yeahthat:   Totally.

And anything that dies and stays in the bud is just extra protein :holysheep:


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 15, 2009)

I have had this problem 1 time outdoor. I got rid of the bugs by cutting the plant, stuffing it into an icechest, and filling it with CO2. All the caterpillars died and i pulled them out by hand during the trim.

I seem to think the soak would work better though?


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> oh man...I dont think I would smoke that stuff..thats just me. If its all u have go for it otherwise..ewwwww


 
Lol it does sound gross, but just think of what could have been in buds you have bought... Theres not many people out there that do this for profit that would let a thing like this stop them from selling it...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 15, 2009)

very true...which is why I am glad I know mostly where my bud comes from and also why I am growing. But if someone sold me that and I saw any worms an it I would be ticked...hopefully they get them all. I am growing and if I saw that in my buds they would be trashed..maybe dried outside and thrown over a bonfire..thats the best thing I can think to do with it..sounds fun actually and I do have a fire pit. Most of the logs I use have bugs in them anyways so.........:aok:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 16, 2009)

I have years of experience dealing with those green worms. I just used to go through the buds as they grew squishing all the baby worms. And wehn you miss some you look for the worm dried buds sections and find the guy and sqish him. They are butterfly and moth larvas and to keep from getting them I spray my vegitating plants with stuff so they don't get hatched. After smooshing ten or twenty worms and running my fingers through the buds, I make finger roll hash from the goo, yum.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh yea, and where the buds get munched by these dudes is always a bunch of tiny brown pebbles, that's the worms ****.


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 16, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I have years of experience dealing with those green worms. I just used to go through the buds as they grew squishing all the baby worms. And wehn you miss some you look for the worm dried buds sections and find the guy and sqish him. They are butterfly and moth larvas and to keep from getting them I spray my vegitating plants with stuff so they don't get hatched. After smooshing ten or twenty worms and running my fingers through the buds, I make finger roll hash from the goo, yum.



Wow thats stout, worm juice hash..... Although it sounds gross there are probably people somewhere in the world that eat those same worms... I dont think they will harm you...


----------



## ShownoMercy (Sep 19, 2009)

I have ALOT of Bud to cure, and worms are in every bud i trim down (for the most part) After i trim i wait one day and they surface...then I Killl.. But drowning them in water for 24 hours????? that won't effect the buds at all?


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 19, 2009)

No, that's essentially a water cure. It shouldn't hurt the bud at all if you dry it out right.

I get these worms too, but not as bad. The worst part of it, for me, is that they cause bud rot where they ate into it. I've never seen them that bad, what type of vegetation is around it?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 25, 2009)

The brand name is THURICIDE Concentrate.

What it is: Bacillus Thuringiensis

Controls: Gypsy Moth, Tent Caterpillar, Cabbage Looper, Imported Cabbage Worm and Tomato Hornworm.

What it does: Locks up their innards and they either can't digest or can't **** (not sure exactly), and they die.

Harmless to everything but the worms, it is not a poison and I use it on my veggies.  Been using it for years.

Doesn't kill right away, like I said, it's not a poison, but the worms eat the green matter, the bacillus sets up shop in their innards and within a couple of days they are dead.:holysheep: 

Don't even need to worry about getting the undersides of the leaves as all that's needed is for the worm to take a bite or 2 and ingest some of the spores.  Nature does the rest.

It works on other caterpillars also as I first used it to control saddlebacks in large Oleander hedges.  Oleander is poisonous, and saddleback stings can send you to the hospital, so getting in close to the plants was a no go.

DD


----------



## ShownoMercy (Oct 1, 2009)

I have alot of different things around, trees, other plants ect. They are not so bad now, but i do find them still..i just pick em off when i find them and BURn those bastards...the rest surfae when i dry it out...and its minimal. Thanks for your help...they are not really a prob anymore


----------

